# Ever been turn away on BH meets if just turn up?



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

After hours searching and phoning to go away 2 nights this coming bank holiday, all been told "sorry! we are full!" one even told me "No chance!" we must decided too late! Never been to C&CC' meet before, spot a couple meets within 2-3 hours drive in nice area, it said "Adv bkg not nec", is it bit risky just turn up? has anyone knows whoever been turn away due to the fact it is the last bank holiday before the summer end ?  , should we risk it?

Gasper


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Gasper said:


> After hours searching and phoning to go away 2 nights this coming bank holiday, all been told "sorry! we are full!" one even told me "No chance!" we must decided too late! Never been to C&CC' meet before, spot a couple meets within 2-3 hours drive in nice area, it said "Adv bkg not nec", is it bit risky just turn up? has anyone knows whoever been turn away due to the fact it is the last bank holiday before the summer end ?  , should we risk it?
> 
> Gasper


Hi Gasper,

If a member of the C&CC, I would risk it.

One of the advantages of the MCC, is that the majority of meets/rallies, are also non bookeable, and in the winter, more often than not, on hardstanding.

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I would just turn up. It will be * very * unlikely that everyone has attended. You always get a few no-shows.

Johnny F


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> If a member of the C&CC, I would risk it.


So would I .. .. Go for it, have a great week end! 

Jim


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Gasper,

This rally that we are on at the moment, (MCC), is pre-bookings only due to it's popularity, however someone turned up last night without a booking, having rung the contact number, only a few hours beforehand. Due to there being spare pitches, it wasn't a problem.

Jock.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Just made few more calls since my post, still no luck!
Yes, I think I will take the risk afer all the replies, the wrost thing is we can still have a day out if been turned away rather than spend the BH weekend at home! thanks everyone, we'll go for it!

Gasper


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The vast majority of the C&CC meets and temporary holiday sites are 'Adv. booking not necessary' and we have never been turned away from one.

A few are 'Adv. booking advised' or 'Adv. booking necessary'.

The people who organise these meets usually have experience of doing it. I would advise going with confidence.

Have a good time  

Harvey


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Haven't tried a CCC August Bank Holiday meet but have certainly turned up at Spring Bank Holiday CCC meet that said 'adv booking not nec' and got in no problem - there were spaces available all weekend, so I would go for it!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Does the same apply to CC meets?

We are booked up on a CC site for the BH weekend but fancy stopping at a loacl meet one day

Richard...


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

They like you to book. It keeps everything neat and tidy.

Having said that, we have turned up at a few rallies in the past and not been turned away.
The first words after greeting you is usually "You won't get a plaque".
Who really cares?
A few years since we rallied though I'd be surprised if it's changed much.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi, You should have no problems just turning up. I turned up on spec this bank holiday to a South West MCS Rally (with invite to another MCS) at the Manor Farm Country Park between Southampton and Portsmouth, on the Saturday afternoon and there were only 14 units on site. I and a group of friends who also have Motorhomes, sometimes numbering 5 or 6 'vans, just pitch up at any notified Rally and have never been turned away, always been welcomed. Any which say 'Booked Meet' only. require prior booking. Just go and enjoy a cheap weekend in a usually pretty location.

Pete


----------

